# Why is Russia Hot on Molecular Nanotech and the US Not?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why is Russia Hot on Molecular Nanotech and the US Not?.



> *Proponents of molecular nanotechnology (MNT) often point to the backroom politics back at the turn of the century that relegated ideas of nanobots and tabletop factories to the margins of nanotechnologys development in the United States. Instead what we saw was the rise of material science on the nanoscale become the darling of research funding. Or so the story goes.
> 
> But not to worry, the US is not the only country on the planet. The father of MNT (or, if you prefer, advanced, atomically precise nanotechnology), Eric Drexler, recently discovered this when he attended Rusnanotech 2011 and received an extremely warm reception to the ideas of MNT.
> 
> I say, well done. Its about time. Just because the US government decided that it would make more sense to fund an evolution of technology that could show benefits in a few short years rather than a few short decades, doesnt mean that funding for that line of research doesnt exist.*


-- Tom


----------

